# Carbon Fiber bowtie



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

I put carbon fiber vinyl over my bowtie's on my 13 LTZ. They turned out okay.


----------



## Burks_28 (Jun 8, 2015)

Where can I buy these black overlays?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Burks_28 said:


> Where can I buy these black overlays?


Amazon, eBay or locally have someone cut you enough to apply and trim yourself. Not that hard to do as the bowtie has plenty of space to slip a blade into. The key to success is using sharp new blade.


----------

